# stuck in a Infomercial



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

my son and they decided to go to Piedmont Lake today. just wanted to go to a lake we don't normally go to we actually don't fish too much together anymore so with him moving on with his family and me moving in a new direction we just decided to go out and do some fishing on a new lake.

so we got up early at least for him and went to Piedmont lake the lake is beautiful started fishing at the dam along the Rip raps an hour so I went by with no luck at allI put on a new twisted tale color it is pink orange and a chartreuse tale ended up with a 8 inch crappie casting out a few more times another one on this time I started reel it in and it quit fighting just felt heavy got it to shore just to see it was bitten in half.
but this time I decided I was going to put on a big Joshy 2.75 color was sugar about this time some guy move down and started fishing after that he noticed I was using a big Joshy!!!! he started telling me how good they are I agree saying I believe there a quality bait and catch many of fish that's all it took the guy that started following me all over the lake nonstop telling me how good they are how he believes they can be improved upon....about this time I thought where is Billy Mays I'm in an infomercial and I can't get away from it I ended up with one nice eye and one and a half crappie my son did excellent he got to bass and 2 eyes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job rob! Imo peidmont is the best lake in ohio to "just go fish" glad u got to spend time with your boy. At least u didnt have to bye oxy clean to wash away the skunk... shoukd of told the guy joshys are good,but wait till u try. Flying lure;-)


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Piedmont,Clendening and Seneca are probably the three most picturesque lakes in our state. About as close to Canadian scenery as we have. Glad you got out and enjoyed a day with your son.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice you got to spend some quality time with your son, Rob! Piedmont has always been one of my favorite places to fish. I sure wish it was a little closer so I could fish it more often!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Sounds like a nice time with your son Rob. My dad and I were there last thursday we found it to be a tough bite that day. I was able to manage 3 SM , largest was 14 inches. That lake takes a lot of pressure boats everywhere the day we were out. It is a very pretty lake !!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Basshunter, Thanks, here I was thinking that I was the only one ever captured by someone. about 2 weeks ago night fishing at Tappen this guy comes walking up. His name was Dale. I know that cause he told me about 10 times. Started talking in the first person. Dale this, Dale that. He flat out knew everything about anything. My wife tells me that I can be sarcastic at times. Tryed that, didn't work.. All Iknow is if I see a silver gray Ford pickup parked where I want to fish,,,,,, I'm not stopping there..


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nobody's worse than the guy who can't take a hint and won't leave you alone. Glad to hear you got to enjoy time with your son.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry you got a cling-on man. those can ruin trips. I guess my brainwashing sessions are a little to agressive for some guys *sarcasam* .


----------



## 1amaturewrangler (Jul 17, 2014)

Memories last a lifetime buddy


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Big Joshy said:


> Sorry you got a cling-on man. those can ruin trips. I guess my brainwashing sessions are a little to agressive for some guys *sarcasam* .


so basically you're telling me you're to blame for this in a roundabout way thank you


----------

